# What's up bros



## buffalo_bill (Mar 2, 2015)

New to this forum wanted to branch out from my usual one and get some feedback from different people. Thought I would drop in and say hello excited to be here and to keep learning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 3, 2015)

*​Welcome brother! Lot's of good guys here with good knowledge.*


----------



## brazey (Mar 3, 2015)

Welcome to our community!


----------



## ldog (Mar 3, 2015)

Welcome and make sure you read the stickies to educate yourself.


----------



## HeavyB (Mar 3, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## BigSwish83 (Mar 5, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## am122766 (Mar 5, 2015)

Welcome bro!


----------



## littlekeys30 (Mar 6, 2015)

Welcome bro.


----------



## Kazdad (Mar 7, 2015)

What is going on brother? I am rather new to here too, so lets make the best out of this kick ass site.


----------

